# What are your physical/non physical turn ONS regarding women



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

I figured since there is already a thread running with turnoffs, why not give some attention to the turn ons. Here is what I have off the top of my head:

Physical:

- Brunette (although there is something about those red heads I tell ya...)
- Blue / light colored eyes
- Fair skinned
- I am a sucker for a great smile (eyes/smile is probably what catches my attention the most)
- Healthy Figure I guess would be the best way to put it, I don't like skinny, don't mind if a little extra within reason
- T&A (I think I am more a T guy but welcome both)
- Don't really care about height as long as she would not be a competitor in a midget tossing competition
- Dresses classy, not flashy
- Natural beauty, doesn't require an armoire full of makeup and jewelry 
- I probably lean towards same age or younger (I am mid 30yrs) vs. older

Non Physical:

- Gotta have a sense of humor, especially to put up with me
- Enjoys sports, especially Baseball. Not huge, but a positive
- Enjoys working out and being active, lifting weights (squats, deadlifts, bench) even better
- Relatively laid back and easy going, uptight and moody doesn't work with me.
- Willing to sit through all of my horrible sci fi tv shows/movies
- Doesn't matter if she can cook, clean, etc... not really important to me as I can manage on my own
- Love dogs and IS NOT a cat person lol

On a positive note, most stuff I listed here does describe my wife, so yeah, that's pretty cool :smthumbup:


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

I may come up with a list later, but the first two things I thought of when I saw this was her smile and her eyes. My wife has a smile and big beautiful eyes that knock my socks off.

Okay, I thought of one or two other things pretty quickly as well, but I'm in the mood to keep it clean.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

Well...this should be an interesting thread..

Turn On's- Physical:
Physically Fit- Can Squat Her own weight or better -run without risking cardiac arrest 
Hair Color -Any natural color works...meaning...nothing neon/multi-colored/etc.
Hair Length -Long Long Long. Short Hair kills it for me. The first person that convinced a woman to get a pixie cut/high&Tight should have been shot at Dawn. 
Body- Breast -HUGE Please. My wife has DBL I's...and I would be ok with larger. Behind---LARGE...not Niki Minaj...but close. My preference would best be described as Bimbo Barbie or Super Stripper.

Non-Physical:
Honest
Loyal
Kind 
Well-Mannered /Positive/Intelligent/Resourceful
Capable of creating a peaceful/loving home for her family

My wife is all of those things and more. She is a calming influence on everyone around her. She has the ability to make everyone around her feel welcome and included. To me, she is the perfect example of a lady (except in the bedroom...which is exciting to say the least). 

Beyond the physical -what most attracted me to my wife was her unfailing kindness...talking with her made me feel more love and acceptance than I had ever known before.


----------



## pragmaster (May 7, 2014)

Physical:

-A warm, genuine smile. None of that fake ****. 
-I'm 5'5 so similar height or less is usually standard. 
-Must be physically fit or skinny. My hearts open to all, but too often I have found that people who are overweight have a matching attitude and lifestyle. 
-Must not be a Barbie; constantly applying make-up on her face, wearing skimpy crap that attracts unnecessary attention. I'm a hippy, so the "Au natural" look, braids, etc... really appeals to me. 
-Piercings, tattoo's and wild clothing (not necessarily sexy) are a huge turn on for me. I can't date women who look like they spend all the day at the library, boring same old hammy-down clothing. 
-Long hair is a huge turn on for me.
-More of an A guy. Can't stand the big bozongas and large areola's. 
-Scent. I love all sorts of perfume and aromatics. 
-Must not smoke cigarettes. That **** stinks and is so unhealthy. 


Non Physical:

-Must be humorous or witty. I love some crude and mean humor. 
-Must be intelligent.
-Ideally smokes pot or is cool with pot, but I can't date women who are against 420. I'm not a stoner, but I am a huge activist and can't stand ignorance on this subject. 
-Must not be so sensitive and Barbie-like; more like a Tomboy. I like fishing, camping and hiking and so I'd like a partner to take out on such excursions and not be all like "ooohhh I broke a nail". 
-Must be into music, and ideally doesn't listen to country and likes metal. Ideally plays instruments too. I've broken up with girls before because they like country or pop. Can't stand that stupid ****. 
-Must NOT be Christian/Catholic/Muslim/Atheist. I would love to meet a woman who is into meditation, yoga and the occult if possible. 
-Must be a hippy or pro earth. I can't stand people who pollute all the time or don't really care about the issues of the world. I'm not big into politics, but I like activism. I like meeting people and women who actually care about earth and the climate. This alone is my biggest turn on. 
-Must be ambitious but not too ambitious. Lol. I can't stand women who don't have jobs and are codependent (living off e.i, no motivation, etc..), but I also can't stand women who are too busy, constantly in school or working 3-4 jobs. It makes me uncomfortable because I am not into FWB and so it's like; where do I go from here? I stopped doing one nighters and going to the bar quite sometime ago, so moving forward, I am really picky with who I am open my heart to, simply because I give it my all every time.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> I figured since there is already a thread running with turnoffs, why not give some attention to the turn ons. Here is what I have off the top of my head:
> 
> Physical:
> 
> ...



My turn Ons

- great shape from healthy diet, weights and cardio
- wear sexy open shoes, shows her feet
- beautiful smile
- eyes
- flirty personality
- has some meat on her bones. Not a skinny stick with hair
- high healthy adventurous sex drive
- can speak her mind, not insecure
- takes the initiative and doesn't have to be asked or told
- likes to cuddle on the couch and watch tv, sports, PPV's and movies
- likes to help me with upgrades and repairs
- likes pets
- dresses sexy that suits her
- today, I don't care about the age much. Teens to 40's and older
- can cook and clean like I do
- frugal and smart with her money


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I read ONS and thought "one night stand..." ...because I'm a pervert.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

ONS in the title...


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Turn ONS:

1. Redhead
2. Redhead
3. Redhead
4. Small shapely breasts
5. A nice jiggle in her bottom when she walks
6. A wisp of a muff
7. A wisp of nice perfume- but just a wisp
8. Good hair
9. Affectionate
10. Likes to go barefoot


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening all
Happiness. Really, a happy woman smiling woman is way more attractive than any unhappy one, no matter what her physical appearance. 

Beyond that I'm all over the map in my interests.There are lots of different appearances that I find attractive. I just like healthy, and the sort of casual beauty that doesn't take effort to maintain.


----------



## Baseballmom6 (Aug 15, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> I read ONS and thought "one night stand..." ...because I'm a pervert.



That's what I read Jellybeans.... Guess that makes me a prevent too!


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Jellybeans said:


> I read ONS and thought "one night stand..." ...because I'm a pervert.


So what are you looking for in a One Night Stand


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Physical:

- hips, hips and hips (but not boney)
- a little bit of baby fat
- b cup boobs or smaller
- 5'5" or under

Non-physical:

- good grooming/cleanliness
- flirty
- touchy/feely
- not an A-type personality
- girl next door type

Kelly Clarkson is my celebrity crush (pre-pregnancy, sorry, though she's still sexy!). Pear-shaped, hippy, not skinny, definitely girl next door.

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/7d/93/26/7d93265d0d6fa66f94c3c497ed791790.jpg


----------



## Jetranger (May 31, 2013)

Mine would be:

-natural red or brightly dyed (blue, green, purple, something fun!) hair.
-short hair
-small boobs (34B or under, 32A is perfect)
-short stature (5’4” or under, 5’0 is perfect)
-small build, either naturally slim or athletic
-blue or green eyes

Non-physical:
-young at heart – still loves cartoons and candy and video games and going on the swings in the playground
-perverse sense of humour
-active, likes going out swimming and biking and hiking
-high sex drive
-very affectionate
-enjoys her food
-honest and doesn’t play games
-loyal and trustworthy
-laid back, no drama
-DOESN’T WANT KIDS

If you're in an NSFW mood, google 'Lass Suicide'.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Jellybeans said:


> I read ONS and thought "one night stand..." ...because I'm a pervert.


In a good way JB.... In a good way :smthumbup:


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Physical: 
- slender, fit and toned with healthy habits, 5'3" to 5'7", C to DD boobs

(Edit: Alternatively, certain petite Asian women.)

Non-Physical
- very intelligent and intellectually curious with liberal values
- warm and compassionate and playful
- very high sex drive combined with creativity
- adventurous spirit tempered with pragmatism


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

Jellybeans said:


> I read ONS and thought "one night stand..." ...because I'm a pervert.


As long as you are looking for meaningful one night relationship, everythins is ok


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

MarriedDude said:


> ..... She should be able to AT least: run a 5K (without cardiac arrest) - - -bonus points for 10K/half marathon/tough mudder/etc..
> Squat her own body weight -or more
> Bench 50% of her body weight -or more...
> 
> ...


:scratchhead:

I'm sorry but I have a hard time figuring out how a woman with that large of breasts, and a huge booty is going to be able to squat her own weight, bench press, run, and do push ups and sit ups as you have also mentioned in another thread. I feel like they would be getting in the way, hurting her back, or smacking her in the face.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Jellybeans said:


> I read ONS and thought "one night stand..." ...because I'm a pervert.


Me too.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Legs


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Vaginas


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Everyone is describing their wife, aren't they? 

(cute)


----------



## ChargingCharlie (Nov 14, 2012)

Physical

- Not too tall. Prefer 5'8" or shorter, but not too short
- Not too big or skinny. Like a little meat on the bones
- C to DD boobs. Don't need to be huge but enough to admire

Non-physical

- Age mid 30's to late 40's. 
- Healthy sex drive
- Likes to dress up but not too flashy. Want classy not flashy
- Classy women


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Pirate hook, third eye, furry tail. The usual.


----------

